# FreeBSD Journal



## pkubaj (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUyMzY

Seems quite beta for now (all these blank places for ads), but even now it looks nice.
PDF: http://freebsdjournal.com/repo25/29305/181206/cefad3e7a45f5d6bafe737e79532aa99c2f2ae01.pdf


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great!

I'm curious to see how it will deal with some "major" magazines already focused on FreeBSD, but it is a great news to see the foundation sponsoring something like that.


----------



## BrainDamage (Feb 7, 2014)

Would be great, if I could read it ;-)

I tried to get an annual subsrciption with my iPad, but when I want to download the issue, I only get the offer to buy it (again). Maybe support from S & W Publishing LLC can help. 

...


----------



## robspop (Feb 18, 2014)

I just received an email inviting me to subscribe.  I thought it looked as if it might be interesting so went a little further.  At least according to the information I was sent by the publisher, it is only available as an app that can be read on kindle, ipad, iphone or android device.  So, not on *BSD then!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 18, 2014)

You can download the magazine as PDF, even on PC with regular browser, details are in the e-mail message you got after payment. However I have to agree, that current state of information to potential subscribers is somewhat crude and can be definitely improved.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 19, 2014)

With regard to iPad and iPhone, iOS is a *NIX (click here to read ...). Where as Android is a Linux variant (click here to read ...).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

BrainDamage said:
			
		

> I tried to get an annual subsrciption with my iPad, but when I want to download the issue, I only get the offer to buy it (again). Maybe support from S & W Publishing LLC can help.


I had no problems with it on my Galaxy Note 10.1. After you paid for the subscription you have to wait for the confirmation email. It will contain the username and password. You need to login on the app before you can actually download it.

Good read, all nice articles. Really looking forward to the next issue


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 19, 2014)

Once you deal with all the app/email stuff, do you get to download a vanilla pdf that you can transfer to any device, such as a FreeBSD-based system?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah. I had to really look for it but I found it. It's nowhere on the app. In the confirmation email are direct links to the articles. If you click on those it will open the issue in your browser (I tested this on FreeBSD with Firefox), after logging in you can read it online. If you click somewhere on the page (but not any of the links) a menu on the top and bottom will appear. Top right is a button that lets you download the PDF. My Firefox on FreeBSD had no problems with either the website or the PDF. But it would have been nice to have clear instructions on how to get there.

The direct link is this: http://media.freebsdjournal.com/publication/?i=193648


----------



## ram00 (Apr 13, 2018)

I subscribed to the Journal in May 2017. I downloaded a few issues in pdf format last fall. I am unable to do the same now.
I wrote to the "subscription questions" email and also to various emails of the Foundation. I got no reply after a few weeks.
The direct link above by SirDice leads to an invitation to subscribe, even after supplying my username and password.

Is the Foundation still alive?
How do I download my issues?
Should I call the Foundation?


----------



## sidetone (Apr 13, 2018)

ram00 said:


> I subscribed to the Journal in May 2017. I downloaded a few issues in pdf format last fall. I am unable to do the same now.
> I wrote to the "subscription questions" email and also to various emails of the Foundation. I got no reply after a few weeks.
> The direct link above by SirDice leads to an invitation to subscribe, even after supplying my username and password.
> 
> ...


I've emailed subscription questions in the past, and they've responded before. That link you referred to is for a 2014 issue.

From https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/journal/:
FreeBSD Journal subscription questions: walter@freebsdjournal.com

(This is an old thread)


----------



## zapata (Aug 11, 2018)

I am trying to read the July/August 2018 issue for days but my subscription has expired and the page to renew/buy a one-year-subscription is broken!  I've contacted walter@ but there's obviously no one who can help or fix the issue! :-(


----------



## zapata (Sep 22, 2018)

The subscription page is still broken... or has anyone succeeded signing up recently?


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 22, 2018)

I gave up on it.  The  publishing company, refuses to implement recurring subscriptions, despite the foundation asking (and I'm sure every other customer of theirs).  I'm lame, having missed the date every single year so far and having to go through the process of contacting Walter who contacts them who contact me.

While you are allowed to download the issues as PDF, it's default is subscribe to view, lose the subscription and lose your ability to view anything.  I'm not supporting that any longer.

I wish the foundation could find an alternative.


----------



## uqbar (Oct 30, 2018)

tried to login and renew my subscription but no chance, how is it even possible that this site is broken for months? Is there no one that feels responsible?

can't be so hard to find another way to distribute pdfs, i would be happy to support if there is anything i can do ...

really disappointing


----------



## Crivens (Nov 1, 2018)

Doesn't amazon do books on demand? With an affiliate link even?


----------



## steveharriss (Dec 7, 2018)

I subscribed in late November but was unable to log in to read any of the articles. Initial emails to inquiries went unanswered but both Walter and info replied very quickly and the publisher has been very helpful in trying to resolve my access issue. I can now read the journal and I'm finding it a mine of information.


----------



## ivosevb (Dec 12, 2018)

zapata said:


> I am trying to read the July/August 2018 issue for days but my subscription has expired and the page to renew/buy a one-year-subscription is broken!  I've contacted walter@ but there's obviously no one who can help or fix the issue! :-(


Still broken ...


----------



## steveharriss (Dec 15, 2018)

This link worked fine for me? Subscribe


----------



## ivosevb (Dec 15, 2018)

Everything is ok until you want to renew subscrtiption, like Zapata said. And I want to renew subscrition but can't.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 12, 2019)

FreeBSD Journal is free now. I just read the Nov/Dec Edition online and downloaded the .pdf without needing to subscribe to anything.

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/past-issues/freebsd-12/


----------



## steveharriss (Jan 12, 2019)

I'll view my subscription with 11 months to run a donation then 

Good news for some though


----------



## BSD User (Jan 15, 2019)

This is great!
Thanks!


----------



## sidetone (Sep 25, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> FreeBSD Journal is free now. I just read the Nov/Dec Edition online and downloaded the .pdf without needing to subscribe to anything.


I barely noticed it became free earlier this year by out of curiosity of its status going to the FreeBSD Journal page from the main page. Then I did a search to see mentions of that in the forum. It looks like older issues are free too. That's good, it encourages me to want to make a donation.


----------

